
Backblaze and Cloudflare Partner to Provide Free Data Transfer - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze-and-cloudflare-partner-to-provide-free-data-transfer/
======
idrock
Step 1: Push all of your web assets into your B2 storage Step 2: Set up
cloudflare for your web app... Step 3: There is no step three!

What do people use now for web asset hosting, storage, and edge content
services that don’t cost a jillion dollars?

